# Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?



## CrimsonTide (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wie siehts eigentlich aus, wenn Koi Lebendfutter bekommen? Ich hab ja schon gelesen, dass Leute gerne die Schneckenplage aus dem Gemüsegarten oder auch gekaufte __ Würmer, Maden und ähnliches Getier an die Fische verfüttern bzw. sich die Koi das Lebendfutter auch aus dem Teich holen.

Jetzt weiß ich ja, dass __ Fliegen und anderes Getier für Katzen z.B. nicht das Beste sind, da sie sehr oft Überträger von Würmern etc. sind, sodass man die Katzen bei Freigang in den Sommermonaten häufiger entwurmen soll.

Ist es ratsam, den Fischen zusätzlich zum natürlich im Teich vorhandenen Lebendfutter ab und zu anderes Futter anzubieten oder riskiert man damit eine Extraportion interne __ Parasiten für die Fische? Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Joerg (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*

Ich füttere öfter etwas Lebendfutter dazu.
Meist sind es Wasserflöhe, die sich leicht vermehren lassen. Das sollte auch ihrer natürlichen Nahrung sehr nahe kommen.
Zusätzlich gibt es __ Nacktschnecken, die sich im Garten befinden. Auch Maden habe ich schon verfüttert.
Für diese nahrhaften Sachen sollte die Temperatur angemessen sein.

Wenn die Fische gesund sind, sollte das ihre natürlichen Abwehrkräfte eher stärken.


----------



## troll20 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*

Meine Orfen bekommen ab und an Mehlwürmer und die Koi finden das manchmal auch ganz nett aber nächstes mal beachten sie das Gekrabbel überhaupt nicht.

mfg René
PS Die Orfen sind wie verrückt danach :evil


----------



## samorai (29. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*

Ich füttere Koishrimps oder Bachflohkrebse dazu, aber nicht all zu viel. Alle Fischis reißen sich drum. Die sind allerdings Gefriergetrocknet. Aber ne Made nehmen sie auch,wenn die __ Sonnenbarsche ihr Futter verfehlen.

LG Ron!


----------



## Moonlight (30. Mai 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*

Bei mir gibts nur ab und zu regenwürmer. . . mehr lebendfutter gibts nicht. __ nacktschnecken hab ich mal probiert, aber die werden ausgespuckt. würde ich auch machen. . . die sind so eklig schleimig. alles andere was gefüttert wird lebt nicht mehr


----------



## Reptilis (2. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*

Hi,
wie ist es bei Mehlwürmern? Es ist ja bekannt das die sich durch den Darm fressen können weil sie ja nicht getötet werden. Bei Reptilien passiert das öfters mal.

Gruß


----------



## Hagalaz (2. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*



Reptilis schrieb:


> wie ist es bei Mehlwürmern? Es ist ja bekannt das die sich durch den Darm fressen können weil sie ja nicht getötet werden. Bei Reptilien passiert das öfters mal.



Wer erzählt dir den so ein Humbug?


----------



## Reptilis (2. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*

Diesen Humbug ist schon ein paar mal passiert!  Darum habe ich immer den Kopf entfernt . Die Mehlwürmer haben kräftiges Beiswerkzeug. 

Gruß


----------



## Limnos (2. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*

Hi

Mir widerstrebt es, etwas Lebendiges zu verfüttern, wenn es nicht unbedingt erforderlich ist. Zum einen finden Fische auch so im Wasser Lebendfutter in Form von Anflugnahrung, Insekten- und Amphibienlarven, unter günstigen Bedingungen auch in Form von Flohkrebsen. Darüber hinaus reicht es völlig, wenn man gekauftes Trockenfutter gibt, bei dem auch sonst nicht weiter verwertbare Schlachtabfälle der Schlachthöfe und Fischfabriken eine sinnvolle Verwendung finden. Zum anderen sind Fliegenmaden und Mehlwürmer wirklich nicht ungefährlich.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Hagalaz (2. Juni 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*

Also wenn dir das passiert ist würde ich mir überlegen ob da nicht andere Faktoren Schuld waren den im Magen sind die so schnell tot wenn sie den Fressakt doch überleben sollten.
Diese Märchen kann dir nur bei Schwarzkäferlarven oder vergleichbarem passieren aber niemals mit Mehlwürmern. Ganz abgesehen davon sind Mehlwürmer sehr fettig und da Fische wie Reptilien/ Amphibien sowieso zur Verfettung neigen würde ich lieber nicht zu viel bzw. garnichts füttern.

@ Wolfgang
Deine Einstellung ist wirklich lobenswert doch leider ist es nicht so das Fischabfälle im Fischfutter landen dafür werden andere Fischarten herangenommen die für die Verzehr nicht wirtschaftlich genug sind z.B. Sandaale
wenn es gut läuft landen Schlachtabfälle in einer Biogasanlage.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*

Hallo,
Manchmal bekommen meine Goldorfen , Goldfische und Schleierschwänze auch Regenwürmer.
Die Orfen sind auch ganz verrückt danach, aber ich muß mich immer überwinden, die Würmchen aus dem Kompost zu holen und zu verfüttern. Eigentlich gemein, schließlich liefern sie schönen Humus für den Garten.
Aber die ekligen __ Nacktschnecken werden auch durch Schneckenkorn  unschädlich gemacht, eh' sie mir alles abfressen. Also, wie soll man's denn richtig machen?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Michael H (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*

Was ich im garten finde und die entsprechende Größe hat , fliegt in den Teich und ist auch nach Sekunden weggefuttert.  (Regenwürmer , Grashüpfer, kleine Schnecken  )


----------



## Joerg (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*

Hallo Goldkäferchen,

__ Nacktschnecken werden bei mir nicht langsam mit Gift getötet, sondern finden als Nahrung für die Koi natürliche Abnehmer.
Das ist dann aber der Rest, den die Teichfrösche bei ihren nächtlichen Streifzügen noch übrig lassen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (26. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*

Mehlwürmer verfütter ich auch, sind sie ganz verrückt drauf.
Gibt's aber nur als Leckerli zwischendurch.

Für __ Nacktschnecken sind sie leider noch zu klein


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*

Hi,

die ganzen Horrorgeschichten mit den Mehlwürmern braucht man im Teich nicht zu befürchten. Meißt werden damit ja auch Cypriniden gefüttert und das sind die einzigsten Fische im Teich die ihre Nahrung normalerweise nicht "im Stück" runterwürgen sondern "zerkaut" schlucken. Alles größere was die Schlundzähne passiert wird dort zerquetscht. Da kommt kein Mehlwurm lebend im Verdauungstrakt an. Übrigens ersaufen Mehlwürmer schon nach 2-3min wenn sie komplett in ner Flüssigkeit liegen (egal ob in Wasser oder Magensäure)

MfG Frank


----------



## Auslogge 89 (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*

Morgen,
also die Sache mit den Mehlwürmern ist echt Quatsch! Ich halte seit Jahren einiges an Reptilien, bin in Terraristik-Foren unterwegs und habe auch mein eigenes und das ist einfach nur ein totaler Irrglaube! Leg mal nen Mehlwurm in Essig und guck mal, was der macht... Dass Magensäure nochmal ein ganz anderes Kaliber ist, brauche ich nicht extra zu erwähnen...


----------



## Katie (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*

Wir füttern kein Lebendfutter... wenn sie was wollen, springen die Fische aus dem Wasser, wenn ein Insekt drüber fliegt, und fressen es dann. Bei uns wimmelt es von so kleinem Viechzeug


----------



## Moonlight (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*



Michael H schrieb:


> Was ich im garten finde und die entsprechende Größe hat , fliegt in den Teich und ist auch nach Sekunden weggefuttert.  (Regenwürmer , Grashüpfer, kleine Schnecken  )



Das hab ich früher auch mal gemacht.
Da durfte ich mir in meinem früheren Forum dann den ganz bösen Satz anhören: Das sind Fische und keine allesfressende Schweine!

Naja, seit dem mach ich das nicht mehr. Es gibt max. nur noch Regenwürmer und ab und an eine Schnecke 

Mandy


----------



## Michael H (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*

Ich sag mal so , wenns nicht Schmecken würde , würde die Fische auch nicht dran gehn . Solang sie alles Fressen schmeiß ich weiterhin das Kleingetier rein .
Billigeres Futter gibts nicht .


----------



## Moonlight (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*

Schmecken heißt nicht, dass es auch gut für die Fische ist. Viele __ Käfer sind unverdaulich und liegen den Fischen wie ein Stein im sprichwörtlichen "Magen" .. auch wenn es ihnen Schmeckt 
Die behindern den normalen Verdauungsprozess und werden irgendwann unverdaut ausgeschieden.

Seit ich vor Jahren den Anschiß bekommen habe und mal genauer drüber nachgedacht habe, mach ich das auch nicht mehr.
Ja, wir bezeichnen die Koi liebevoll als Wasserschweine ... heißt aber nicht, dass ich sie wie Schweine behandel und ihnen alles vorsetze.

Auch bei Regenwürmern sollte man vorsichtig sein. Nie einen __ Regenwurm geben, der Erde im Körper hat. Erde ist ebenso unverdaulich für die Fische und belastet den Körper.
Also wenn Regenwürmer, dann Tauwürmer oder die __ Würmer ein zwei Tage in einem Eimer mit Gras halten bis sie die Erde ausgeschieden haben.

Hab ich auch alles lernen müssen ... und ich hab viel Schelte bekommen und manchmal gedacht: eh, bin ich hier der letzte Arsch das mir so was an den Kopf geknallt wird ....
Aber es hat geholfen ... 

Mandy


----------



## Sandra1976 (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*

Hallo,
ich füttere überwiegend Koifutter und ab und zu mal getrocknetes "Lebendfutter" von meinem Koi Händler. Ab und zu werf ich mal vom Garten eine Nacktschnecke in den Teich. Da sind unsere Kois absolut wild drauf und das Wasser brodelt. __ Käfer oder sonstige andere Tiere gibts nicht beabsichtigt als Lebendfutter aus sie fallen von alleine rein. Meistens sind unsere Orfen schneller als unsere Kois und mampfen Ihnen das vor der __ Nase weg. Extras an Futter gibts bei uns aber nur im Sommer, im Spätjahr wenn das Wasser kühler wird lass ich das.
Vg Sandra


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*

Hi Mandy,

"Erde ist schädlich und belastet den Körper". 
Man merkt Du angelst keine Fische
Wenn man einen Fisch wie Karpfen, __ Blei, __ Schleie und sonstige am Boden wühlende/fressende Fischarten im Fluß/See fängt und ausnimmt findet man eigentlich immer etliches an Erde, Sand und sonstige unverdauliche Reste mit im Verdauungstrakt Bleibt bei ihrer natürlichen Ernährung ja auch gar nicht aus wenn sie im/am Bodengrund nach Schlammröhrenwürmern, roten Mückenlarven u.a. suchen und diese abschlucken. Wärs für die Gesundheit schon nur wenig mitgefressener Dreck schädlich würden fast alle hauptsächlich am bodenlebende/fressende Fische schon lange ausgestorben sein . Schädlich sind solche anorganischen Dinge eigentlich nur dann wenn sie zu groß sind um durch den Darm "durchzurutschen",
__ Käfer sind übrigens nur anscheinend unverdaulich. Die Magensäure eines Fisches macht aber mit dem Panzer eines Käfers kurzen Prozeß  (besteht aus dem gleichen Material wie die Außenhülle von jedem !!!  anderen Insekt/Insektenlarve). Fische verdauen ja auch noch sehr viel härtere organische Bestandteile wie Krebspanzer (z.B die von fast allen Fischen geliebten Bachflohkrebse  und Knochen (die sind selbst schon in Fischbrut/Kleinfischen drin

Manche Tiere fressen sogar völlig absichtlich "größere" Steine. (z.B. die großen Laufvögel wie Strauß, Kasuar, Emu, Nandu). Ohne so was im Magen könnten sie ihre Nahrung nicht mal richtig verdauen

MfG Frank


----------



## Moonlight (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*

Okay frank,

Ich lerne gerne dazu. 
Das ist nur das,was man mir beigebracht hat 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (28. Aug. 2013)

*AW:  Schnecken und anderes Lebendfutter gefährlich?*

Mandy,

ich weiß nicht wer dir das mit dem Dreck beigebracht hat  - das ist natürlich Unsinn. 
Frank hat das ja schon toll erklärt. 
Koi (Karpfen) fressen in der Regel viel davon, da darin auch Nahrung ist.
Ihnen diese natürlichen Ballaststoffe vorzuenthalten, sollte langfristig nicht gut sein.
Wer nur auf maximalen Zuwachs aus ist, wird die natürlichen Nahrung durch irgendwas ersetzen, damit die Koi immer Hunger haben.


----------

